# Golden Retriever Western NY



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

My wife and I will be looking for a Golden again in the next couple of months. Our Golden was recently put down and we are still grieving with the emptiness in our house. 

I have been looking through this forum and through the clubs for Goldens. I can see that the price of Goldens have gone up since we got our puppy. I am looking for someone who is close to the Rochester NY area and have good clearances.

Thanks for all your assistance.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Painting Goldens
Lee & Elizabeth Painting
Walworth, NY USA 14568
[email protected]
Painting Golden Retrievers


Nitro Golden Retrievers
Mary & Butch MacQueen
Frewsburg, NY USA 14738
[email protected]
Nitro Golden Retrievers - Frewsburg, New York
(716) 354-9235



Gosling Golden Retrievers
Kay Gosling
Voorheesville, NY USA 12186
[email protected]
goslingsgoldens.com
518-765-4041
Gotta Be Goldens
Kathy Hearn
Rochester, NY USA
[email protected]
Gotta Be Goldens - Golden Retrievers
585-729-7200

Caymen's Golden Retrievers

Sharon & Scott Wilson
Sherburne, NY USA 13460
[email protected]
www.caymens.com
607-334-8307


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Painting Goldens
Lee & Elizabeth Painting
Walworth, NY USA 14568
[email protected]
Painting Golden Retrievers


Nitro Golden Retrievers
Mary & Butch MacQueen
Frewsburg, NY USA 14738
[email protected]
Nitro Golden Retrievers - Frewsburg, New York
(716) 354-9235



Gosling Golden Retrievers
Kay Gosling
Voorheesville, NY USA 12186
[email protected]
goslingsgoldens.com
518-765-4041
Gotta Be Goldens
Kathy Hearn
Rochester, NY USA
[email protected]
Gotta Be Goldens - Golden Retrievers
585-729-7200

Caymen's Golden Retrievers

Sharon & Scott Wilson
Sherburne, NY USA 13460
[email protected]
www.caymens.com
607-334-8307


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you for the list. I will be contacting each one to see what they have.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry it showed up twice!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jill, You are a supermoderator....You can fix that.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

Has anyone ever gotten a puppy from Painting Golden Retrievers?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My friend Claudia has a great golden from them, and he just finished his CDX. She researched carefully, and seems very happy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you considered adopting a Golden from a rescue group?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Anne has one male available from her Ch. Riser x Ch. Hero breeding. She's in W. PA which wouldn't be a bad drive as Anne is FANTASTIC and her puppies are worth it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, what a nice puppy that is.


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

Madigan said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a puppy from Painting Golden Retrievers?


 
Great breeders...and better people.


----------

